# New Birdhouse



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks to Cranbrook for the awesome design of this birdhouse. It's finally finished and is mounted in the backyard. My wife is very pleased with it. Although I didn't follow the plans exactly, I'm happy with the results. Thanks for looking.
Ken



my wife took the first two photos while I was at work because she thought that it looked nicer in the sun.


















I took this one as soon as I got home and I have to agree with her that her photos are nicer.


----------



## ben arnott (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree. The sun sets it off nicely. Looks awesome! I love the three dormers on top. I bet the birds think they died and flew to Heaven. It will be interesting to see what kind of birds set up a home in there. 

Should continue to give you years of enjoyment. Great craftsmanship! Looks like it was a fun project.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

That's got Kenbo written all over it!


What kind of finish do you put on the wood to protect it.... if any?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job Kenbo. Was the plans for that size or is that a mini me of one of cranbrook's extreme bird houses. :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. This was a fun project and a good one to relieve stress as there was a lot of hammering. I only hit my hand once. I coated the exterior wood surfaces with a solid coat of varathane just to seal the wood. This is the size of the birdhouse by CRANBROOK. I didn't deviate from the size. This is one of his smaller houses and it suits my yard perfectly. Again, a big thanks goes out to John. Thanks for the therapy buddy!!
Ken


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ken, 
As uausual fantastic work. I do have one question though. Beings you are from Canada and it should be getting pretty cool up there is that birdhouse a summer retreat for the birds or did you install a little furnace in it :laughing::laughing:.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Great looking birdhouse...where's the scroll work?:smile:












 









.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No heater Garry, just a summer retreat. There is a reason birds fly south for the winter. Only a moron would stay in this cold climate. :blink: As far as the scroll work goes CM, I had it all layed out in my head with scrolled accents and a scrolled screen door. Even consider scrolling a garden swing for the base, but I decided that the fretwork just wouldn't do well in the Canadian weather. It would only be a waste of time and wood. Rest assured, it was my original intention.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

hahaha i was gonna bust your balls and ask where yours was hahaha

mine is just sitting out on a table, just walked out set it down and have been too busy to do anything more to it, walk past it every morning frosty roof and all, i watched the rain fall on it one day porch stayed dry, garage doors blew in hahaha dam heat glue and the sun hahahaha its gonna be cool watching it deteriorate hahaha

oh back to the shop with your bad self, i expect a victorian scrollwork of art from you young man then craigslist it, therapy and money, you don't want money tell them a new air nailer lol

how long ya got into yours????????


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

ihackwood said:


> how long ya got into yours????????


 
I made it over a couple of weekends. It took longer to get the ambition to dig the hole for the post and mount it than it took to make the birdhouse. :laughing:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

that looks very nice. now build me a 2000 sf one for me lol


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Kenbo that's cool. I too will be interested to see what takes up residence in it.

John


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great looking birdhouse Ken !! :thumbsup:
I really like how you did the columns .
I,m guessing you will have birds in there in no time . 

I can build one now in 54 seconds :laughing:




 
This is a short video i took this past wednesday


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Your birds a living better than me! Nice work.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

dam cranbrook that noise would drive me crazy, our birds arent that vocal,well maybe its because theyre not in an upscale project tenement as nice as it is hahaha, but once it starts decaying you will have a ghetto birdhouse lmao what will live there then crows hahaha lord i apologize,

it was when i heard the ROAR of the 747s fly by that the sound of the birds was kind of soothing, can't blame ya a bit for doing the condo theme,the more the merrier in that case

how big do i have to build to get a hawk to move in ??????????? i have alot of squirrels??? 22's no good due to neighbors i tried already seems he is an ex dec lmao


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice. Love the columns. Given that those that reside in the states love to vacation up there, maybe a "for rent" sign would be in order. I'm sure the birds wouldn't object to making a deposit or two.


----------



## The Tool Man (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautiful bird house, I havnt been here for long but I can sere the quality, I hope to one day be able to make something like this


----------



## Donna Lynn (Aug 22, 2010)

We just completed a bird feeder and have really enjoyed watching the birds and squirrels. Cardnials and Squirrels seem to be my biggest visitors, here in Florida. I am sure you will enjoy watching the visitors to your bird house. Is it sectioned off inside or do all the holes go to one big living area?


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

thats AWESOME! now can you scale that up a bit so i can live in it. log cabins have always been my favorite! if they weren't soooooooo expensive i would build one in a heart beat. how long did the build take. and where did you get the plans. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Donna Lynn said:


> We just completed a bird feeder and have really enjoyed watching the birds and squirrels. Cardinals and Squirrels seem to be my biggest visitors, here in Florida. I am sure you will enjoy watching the visitors to your bird house. Is it sectioned off inside or do all the holes go to one big living area?


Hi Donna , i can answer that question . All of the rooms are divided so each bird has their own space .The insides are also removable for cleaning .


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

brown down said:


> thats AWESOME! now can you scale that up a bit so i can live in it. log cabins have always been my favorite! if they weren't soooooooo expensive i would build one in a heart beat. how long did the build take. and where did you get the plans. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


If you would like to build one for yourself just send me a private message with your email address and i will send you a copy . :thumbsup:
Limited time only!! :laughing: 
That goes for anyone else who would like to build one .


----------

